# Pets



## josh kerr (Sep 17, 2014)

New TV series looking for people with phobias. We are looking for anyone who has a phobia of dogs!

Maverick television are making a new series which will help people overcome their fear of dogs.

Please email - [email protected] or call 02078746648


----------

